# File Closed - My story



## Daws (25 May 2010)

Hey everybody,

This is my 1st post, I've been reading tons of info on here and really enjoy this site. 

Anyway

I come from a Military background, My dad was Navy and then Air Force. I know the lifestyle and lived it for many years! Vowed I would never join the Military do to the fact of the moving around I did as a kid but after long it was looking more and more better.

Anyway I married into a family once again with a Navy background my wife's father is in the Navy and her Brother what really pushed me to join was seeing how well he did and how it improved his life and pay scale so on. I printed off the papers and begun the process, It went pretty quick I applied for boatswain, Fire fighter and AVN anyway did my test and sat down with the my recruiter and discussed the test. 

Drug test - I told them I have done drugs before (WEED a bunch of times and Magic Mushrooms once.) But stopped all that junk when my son was born. My son is 3 years old now when I wrote the test it was at least over a year or longer ago.

I didn't prepare for the test as much as I should have. My Grandmother passed the same week as the test (I know, I should have asked for another date) but I did it anyway.

He said I fell short a few points for Boatswain and almost had it and due to my math (NOT MY BEST SUBJECT! ) could not get fire fighter ??? and AVN so that was fine. He told me I could do the test over again so I agreed and he also told me that the math was my down fall and should focus on that. 

I discussed my results with my wifes father and he couldn't understand why I fall short for fire fighter and Boatswain and so on,He said it sounded like I was getting the run around.

Couple weeks go by and I go for another test.  And fall short again..............

this time it was a different gentlemen that spoke to me and said that I was short in scoring again and that the door was shut and it would be even harder for me to get into the forces now and they will close my file. The only way they would consider me again if I went back to school and improved my marks and show them. I told him I don't have time to head back to school I have a son and I work full time and need to support my family and was making the move to the forces to better my life and my family's! 

Anyway my father in law looked into the issue when he went up to Saint Jean for a meeting about recruitment in the Halifax area I geuss they have problems with that branch (haha) He spoke to the head recruitment officer and he said he didn't know why they would not take me for the trades I requested and scores I had. He would get someone to call me.

I did get the call and once again the gentlemen told me they want to see better marks with schooling and so on. Told him thanks for his time and hung up.

I felt really down about the issue and felt bad figured the father in law was looking forward to seeing me join the forces and so on. So once again I was pissed off and push the forces into the back of my head.

alot of people told me it sounds like I got the shaft 

At this point I was pretty down with how things went, So I pushed it into the back of my head 
Father in law asked if he wanted him to go deeper and I told him to stop that I wanted to get in on my own terms so he did. But I already had a job that paid ok and I have spent 5+ years with the company and said I would focus on that........time went by and things are not going the way I want them too! Still don't have my dream job that I wanted (Fire Fighter) and still thinking about the forces. 

So now I stand at a cross roads, I want to reapply but this time I will get my brother in law to guide me and help me study up before heading into the office to write and test and so on. 

Questions I have....

Did I get rejected for low scores (I was only a few points away according to the 1st interview)
Did I get rejected for Drugs?
How long before I can apply again after taking the apt test Twice?


- Daws


----------



## Daws (25 May 2010)

Sorry I did leave out another job I requested, Supply tech and had about 2 to 3 years in the field with my current job I started off in the warehouse and so on.


----------



## Loachman (25 May 2010)

I'd suggest that if you do not have the time to upgrade your education a bit, via evening classes or correspondence, you're not going to have the time to function effectively in the CF.

Take the recruiter's advice.


----------



## cn (25 May 2010)

Only someone at the CFRC looking at your file would be able to tell you why you were denied for sure.  But from your story, it sounds like the CFAT scores were the reason.  Check with the RC to know for sure.  

As for going back to school, I had to do it to qualify for my trade choice and although it was not easy, it was well worth it.  If the military is something you really want, then find a way.  There are adult learning centers, correspondence courses, online classes, etc.  


edit: Loachman beat me to it.


----------



## Daws (25 May 2010)

Loachman,

thank you for the speedy replay, I will be re-applying as I said this time around I will be studying and preparing better showing that I have improved. Not leaving it up to a "FEW" points. 

Thanks again to all that the information so far

Can you tell me how long I would have to wait to re apply?


----------



## Loachman (25 May 2010)

Loachman fast is.

Daws: Good. If you want this badly enough, you'll find a way and do whatever is necessary. We all did.


----------



## Daws (25 May 2010)

As for wait time on filling out another app, I know it's almost been 2 years, Do you think I'm all good to re apply at this point?


----------



## MARS (25 May 2010)

From the info in your story, it doesn't sound like a time period between apps is the issue.  It appears that they stated twice that they want to see better marks.  They want to see some proof that you can handle the math - since that appears to have been an issue on your test - before they commit scarce resources to your application again.  So, find a way to get some proof to show them - some transcripts or something.  I am not a recruiter and am straying out of my lane, so I will step back now.


----------



## MAJONES (25 May 2010)

Hi Daws,
I used to work in recruiting.  Your scores on the CFAT, (the aptitude test), are broken into several categories, (math skills being one of them).  Each trade has certain cut offs in the different categories and for overall score.  The recruiter you spoke to was not giving you the run around.  
You still have a chance to get in, especially if you want to get into an understrength trade like AVN.  (Don't hold out much hope for boastswain or supply tech as there are always far more applicants for those trades than there are spaces available).
You can be given a 3rd crack at the CFAT, BUT, it requires special permission from the unit personnel selection officer (UPSO).  The UPSO can only let you make a 3rd attempt if you show that you have improved your education.  What exactly constitutes improving your education is at the UPSO's discretion.  A night school course or two should do the trick; just showing up and saying, "I've studied a lot", won't.  
I would suggest getting a few MENSA puzzle books to help prep for the CFAT, as well as book on basic math (ratios, basic equation solving, and word problems).


----------



## Pokiey (25 May 2010)

Hi Daws, 

A friend of mine took several math courses through the adult education center here where I live and they ended up costing next to nothing.  I think she had to put down a deposit for the text book (which she got back) and had something like 6 months to complete the course and write the test.  You might see if there is something similar in your area since it didn't require attending classes and could be done whenever you had time so it wouldn't affect your current job.  Just thought I'd throw that out there since it's looking like you're going to need some kind of formal upgrade in order to be able to rewrite the test.  Good luck to you!!


----------

